# [risolto] pareri su make.conf

## polslinux

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde -qt3support X dbus gtk gnome hal alsa bash-completion cdr dri ffmpeg firefox gstreamer jpeg mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses pdf png pulseaudio zlib xulrunner xvid xine policykit aac a52 flac vorbis mad cdda cdparanoia nsplugin theora x264"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

a parte per le use flags che sono personali...secondo voi è impostato bene il mio make.conf?

più che altro per le Cflags...perchè ho letto in giro ma non capisco se devo aggiungere altre opzioni tipo SSE2 ecc...

Ho un Intel Core 2 Duo E2140...Last edited by polslinux on Tue May 04, 2010 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

io come CFLAGS toglierei -mtune che è implicita se usi -march e aggiungerei -fomit-frame-pointer.

----------

## polslinux

ok grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Con un core2 userei innanzituto amd64  :Very Happy: 

inoltre userei il -march=native che attiva un paio di flags in più rispeto a core2.

se stai usando gcc 4.3.4 ed hai un penryn (ovvero supporto sse4.1) meglio aggiungere anche un -msse4.1

se hai un corei3 i5 o i7 allora -msse4.2. 

In sintesi per un 32bit userei

```
-merch=native -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

aggiungendo eventualmente -msse4.1 oppure -msse4.2 seconfdo il tipo di cpu che possiedi.

----------

## mrfree

Buona lettura...  :Smile: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel

----------

## ago

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Buona lettura... 
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel

 

pù che altro la buona lettura si dovrebbe fare sulle documentazioni ufficiali  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-optimization.xml

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.3.3/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

----------

## mrfree

Certo ago la documentazione ufficiale (quella di gentoo in particolare) è utile per comprendere al meglio quello che si sta facendo... il che non guasta mai  :Smile: 

Il wiki imho è un utile e veloce riferimento con suggerimenti specifici per la propria CPU... in una parola: comodo  :Wink: 

----------

## polslinux

Avevo già letto le varie guide  :Wink: 

Il mio dubbio è che:

1) guida gentoo CFLAGS Intel mi dice di mettere -march=prescott

2) guida GCC mi dice di mettere -march=core2

3) voi mi dite -march=native

4) perchè mi dici di usare amd64??

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> Avevo già letto le varie guide 
> 
> Il mio dubbio è che:
> 
> 1) guida gentoo CFLAGS Intel mi dice di mettere -march=prescott
> ...

 

1) Le cflags non le devi mettere a scelta...se non sai quale -march mettere, batti 

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p' 
```

 e lo scoprirai

3) Come hai potuto vedere -march=native attiva altre opzioni oltre al tuo -march esatto

4) Usare amd64 per avere un sistema a 64bit dato che hai un processore che è a 64 bit

----------

## polslinux

grazie mille ago  :Smile: 

ora m'hai risolto tutti i dubbi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

```
# qfile /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

sys-apps/portage (/usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example)
```

make.conf.example è un buon punto di partenza per avere tutti i default del file make.conf commentati e spiegati, mentre per tutto il resto c'è l'esaustivo man make.conf, quindi è inutile ripeterne il contenuto qui sul forum.

----------

## polslinux

Ok grazie  :Smile: 

----------

